# ViP 622 Rebooting Over and Over Automatically



## crookedcarrot (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know whats going on, but I was going through my favorite list and the receiver rebooted. Then after it was done, 15 seconds later it did it again. So I turned it off. Now every couple of minutes or so it seems to be starting up and updating channels or something. The fan starts up high speed and goes at it. I turned it off from the power supply for about a half an hour and tried it again, and its doing the same thing. Anyone know whats up?


----------



## kengina (Aug 27, 2004)

Happened to me last week. Call tech support and have them send you another receiver. It is an issue with the power supply.


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

I lost my third one on Sunday to the reboot problem. Even though I have had two techs at the house checking my system in the last 8 months they are insisting I have a grounding problem causing it and are sending out a tech again. I will admit the outlet I have it plugged into is a two prong and I have to use an adapter. Could this be causing it? The last two repair guys didn't think it was an issue.


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

It's not, because I had the same problem with two receivers in a row and the third one is good. I have mine plugged into a ups power supply thats grounded. also tried with out the ups and same things. Just bad units. get it swapped.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Mine started doing it last night. I usually use the other one in the media room, so it might have been doing it for a while though. I have it plugged into a flat surge protector (with no cord) that covers the outlets, so I can't just unplug from it and plug into the outlet. When I called tech support they insisted that I find an extension cord and plug my 622 into another outlet across the room. Has anyone heard of such a thing? He claimed that surge protectors can cause this behavior, and they recommend plugging it directly into the outlet??!!! 

Even after I explained I went through all this with my last 622 and it wasn't the outlet, he still insisted.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

4HiMarks said:


> I have it plugged into a flat surge protector (with no cord) that covers the outlets, so I can't just unplug from it and plug into the outlet. When I called tech support they insisted that I find an extension cord and plug my 622 into another outlet across the room. Has anyone heard of such a thing? He claimed that surge protectors can cause this behavior, and they recommend plugging it directly into the outlet??!!!


I don't know what you mean about the surge protector with no cord.

They are working from a script. I've heard that they frequently suggest plugging the receiver directly into the outlet. They may be trying to see if you have a flaky circuit and plugging into another outlet on another circuit might help.

I have my receivers, and all electrical equipment, on UPS units. However, I suppose surge protectors and UPS's might go bad after a while.


----------



## roller11 (Apr 19, 2009)

This spontaneous reboot problem plagues every 622 sooner or later. I've had 7 622's over the last 3 years. I get one, it works OK for 2-14 months, then the rebooting starts. I send it back for replacement, works OK, then the rebooting starts. SO the only fix is to call dish and get a replacement out to you. Of course they will try to make it seem like it's your fault, so tell them that you've tried both surge protector and direct, no difference. 

I'm having the same prob on my 722Ks, only the prob happens a few hours after I plug it in, don't need to wait months. I'm on my third 722K, and there will be a fourth.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I've had the same 622 for 3 years and 3 months when they first became available. It does not automatically reboot. Nor does my 722k. So, I would not say the problem plagues every Dish receiver.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I can confirm ChuckA's experience. I have had my 722 in my HT since day one (Perhaps as long as Chucks) and have not had any rebooting problems since install. Does that mean I have not had a reboot. Nope.. But they are far and few between. 

Not discounting people that have experienced this, but it definitely is no where near all. 

How about more info on how your DVR is installed and your configuration. Timers/timer events and dish passes.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I have 2 and 1 did the reboot thing and the other has never had any problem of any kind and it gets the most hours. So, based on my experience I would say the reboot plagues 50% of the 622s. Oh wait, they replaced that 1 and the replacement never had the problem so I guess I have to say the reboot problem occurs in 33 1/3% of 622s.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

olguy said:


> I have 2 and 1 did the reboot thing and the other has never had any problem of any kind and it gets the most hours. So, based on my experience I would say the reboot plagues 50% of the 622s. Oh wait, they replaced that 1 and the replacement never had the problem so I guess I have to say the reboot problem occurs in 33 1/3% of 622s.


I don't know if it is that high. I install these things and I know that the failure rate is higher on the HD Dvrs than SD Dvrs. I know quite a few people that went through at least 3 before they get a good one. All of these people upgraded from SD Dvrs that had no problems.


----------



## kskruser (May 16, 2009)

I was having a similar reboot problem (although not as often) with a brand new VIP-612. Dish replaced it, and so far (fingers crossed...) 2nd one is good. Have been working with a local independent dealer, very good service. He reported their dealership had replaced several 622s with reboot problems, and that the Dish CSR that he talked had acknowledged reboot problems with 612 also. I.e. recommendation: Just a bad unit; try to arrange for a replacement.


----------



## rtedwards (Jan 9, 2009)

Came back from being gone 3 weeks. 622 would not do DVR. Did not have all program data (just three days) Unplugged for three hours. worked. Power outage. Same cycle. In middle called Dish. They sent "new" 622. Set up balky. 5 days later goes into continuous reboot. Tech says unplug signal inputs. Reboots, then reboots again, then seems stable. Plug in inputs, reboot cycle recurs. She suggests grounding issue in external feed. I go unscrew, rescrew ground connections. Still get reboots, but not as often. Tomorrow I'll loosen and tighten all connections.

She says send technician, wants $49 bucks. I say no, She sends tech anyway for free. Monday

To be continued.


----------



## rtedwards (Jan 9, 2009)

rtedwards said:


> Came back from being gone 3 weeks. 622 would not do DVR. Did not have all program data (just three days) Unplugged for three hours. worked. Power outage. Same cycle. In middle called Dish. They sent "new" 622. Set up balky. 5 days later goes into continuous reboot. Tech says unplug signal inputs. Reboots, then reboots again, then seems stable. Plug in inputs, reboot cycle recurs. She suggests grounding issue in external feed. I go unscrew, rescrew ground connections. Still get reboots, but not as often. Tomorrow I'll loosen and tighten all connections.
> 
> She says send technician, wants $49 bucks. I say no, She sends tech anyway for free. Monday
> 
> To be continued.


After getting off the phone it worked for an hour, then started the endless reboot. I unplugged it and left it overnight. I added spacers to allow more air to flow around the top (my blu-ray was on top). It was okay the next day, and has been okay now for a day and a half.

Considering canceling visit from tech


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Reboots on the 622 can be bad receiver, dirty power, bad ground, hot receiver, or a combination of the above, just for starters.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

I have two 622s. One location for about 3 years, the other for about 2 years. I've swapped out the first one once due to rebooting. The second location is on it's 2nd 622 and now it's rebooting. I had a power supply issue the first time now it's the rebooting issue. It's been OK for about a year. I have to call tech support when I get home tonight so that they waste an hour of my time walking me through their script before I can get a new receiver.

Another frustrating thing about this is the loss of data every time that this happens. Dish should figure out a way to recover the data if they're going to use such unreliable receivers.

Are the direct TV dvrs more reliable?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You can save your recordings to an External Hard Drive so they are not lost. If you upgrade to the newer 722k then you can save all your settings and timers in the remote. When you swap receivers you just restore the settings and timers from the remote to the new box. So, I guess Dish has already figured out a way to recover the data.


----------



## IDRick (Feb 16, 2007)

ChuckA said:


> You can save your recordings to an External Hard Drive so they are not lost. If you upgrade to the newer 722k then you can save all your settings and timers in the remote. When you swap receivers you just restore the settings and timers from the remote to the new box. So, I guess Dish has already figured out a way to recover the data.


Good points ChuckA! However, it's not 100% correct. The user likely will lose what's on the internal HD if the dvr goes flakey. He/she will have a backup for those items already moved to the EHD but many recordings would not be backed up because they are watch 1x & delete. Dish's approach is much better than D*'s, since the user loses everything when switching dvr's as there is no option to backup...


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Sure, you are going to lose recordings you have not moved to the EHD if you get an immediate hard failure. In many cases, you can tell the receiver is going bad before it quits entirely so you have time to archive everything. Not always, for sure but in a lot of cases. And, if you want to keep things long term and move them to the EHD frequently what you are likely to lose are recent new shows that you can watch online somewhere.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

I ended up disconnecting the thing completely and letting it cool off for a few hours. Reconnected it and it worked fine. Been working well for a few days now. Looks like it just overheated, hopefully. I have a fan blowing on it now. Might have to look into one of those cooling mats.


----------



## buckonator (Oct 10, 2007)

I had a 622 that started the continuous reboot phenomenon last week. I called dish, sent me a "new" unit a few days later. I set it up, activated it - now 3 days later - same thing. On with Dish for 30 minutes, was told that a tech needs to come out - only times available are 8 -12 or 12 -5. I tell them no go - I have to work so I can pay my Dish bill. They say dispatch cannot send anyone out after 5 - I say I am the customer - you do what I say. This gets nothing. Except that the "supervisor" says I have to get a tech out (I never got to speak to the so called "supervisor"). I complain more, no new answer. Anyway I can move this up the chain ? Whom do I complain to that will get them to understand that I am ticked off and am willing to walk if I cannot get some satisfaction. I am steaming. How can they continue to put out these tuners that seem to have this problem ?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I doubt you work 7 days a week. Schedule the tech out on your day off.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

buckonator said:


> I had a 622 that started the continuous reboot phenomenon last week. I called dish, sent me a "new" unit a few days later. I set it up, activated it - now 3 days later - same thing. On with Dish for 30 minutes, was told that a tech needs to come out - only times available are 8 -12 or 12 -5. I tell them no go - I have to work so I can pay my Dish bill. They say dispatch cannot send anyone out after 5 - I say I am the customer - you do what I say. This gets nothing. Except that the "supervisor" says I have to get a tech out (I never got to speak to the so called "supervisor"). I complain more, no new answer. Anyway I can move this up the chain ? Whom do I complain to that will get them to understand that I am ticked off and am willing to walk if I cannot get some satisfaction. I am steaming. How can they continue to put out these tuners that seem to have this problem ?


I have been in your shoes before with a bad replacement but that iron fist
will not make the next step any easier. Politeness goes a long way.


----------



## buckonator (Oct 10, 2007)

To Chuck A, they never offered a Saturday - gave me only one option. To Tulsa1, I was nice, when I started getting the tech has to come out - let me read from my script dance, instead of being sent to the next level, I became upset. I also have had very bad luck with the local technicians they send to my house. One outfit told me 3 times they would be out on a certain day - I took three afternoons off to wait for these jerks - they never showed. Since they do not work directly for Dish, complaining to them seemed to do no good. So I do have an issue with the whole technician thing, which caused me to get worked up about the proposed solution. It would seem to me, if they gave a crap about customer service, they should have noticed that this was a replacement unit already - they would say what exact time can we send a technician to your house ? Not 8 - 12, or 12 - 5 Monday, you pick. Sorry, does not cut it with me.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Does anyone know how many times a ViP unit can be refurbed and returned because it quit operating properly? At some point in the past the 622's were fully depreciated on Dish's books. The 722's must all be at that point also.

My 722 is out in the wide open spaces but I find that if it's going to be used for an extended period or on a hot day, the only way I can rely on it is to turn on the laptop cooler that sits under it.

On a hot day after many hours of recording, with the cooler on, the upper surface of the unit is still much cooler than it is on a cold day when it finishes recording the morning rerun of the "Daily Show" (30 minutes) without the cooler on. The heat problem was and is a design problem, plain and simple. As they fail, beginning January 1 Dish should be getting these units out of people's homes not stuffing in a new drive or power supply and sending them out again.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I just had the continuous reboot problem. Tried all the things mentioned in this thread and then finally convinced them to send me a new box. This will be my 4th since starting with DISH in Sept. 2006.


----------



## punkyb76 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello all,

I am glad to see that I am not the only one having rebooting issues with the 622. My receiver is in an open-air surrounding (all 4 sides) sitting on a glass plate. There should be no reason for it to be overheating.
Nonetheless, the rebooting began on Saturday Jan. 9th and I called Dish. I humored them by going through all of the steps they wanted even though I tried all of that stuff myself (unplug, wait, plug - disconnect sat cables, reconnect - etc. You name it I tried it.) Thank you to the members and experts that posted those possible solutions. I talked with the tech and eventually we got to the "you need a new receiver" solution. A "new" one was sent out, which looked refurbished, but I plugged it in anyway. Within 10 minutes, the problem happened again. I monitored it for a few days and it never got better.

So when I had to call back to get the 2nd receiver, here's essentially what I suggest:
Learn and use the operator's name when you are talking with him/her. Listen and be patient. Ask them for help. If you have a long history with Dish, let them know that (something like "you know, I think I've been with Dish for X years and this is the first time that I am really having a problem.") Be willing to let them go through their script, but as you are working inform them that you have visited the online satellite forums and have tried the solutions. They are going to suggest a grounding problem or an overheating problem. Don't tell them "No, that's not it." Play their game. Humor them by telling them how you have already tried to work those issues (I tried plugging my receiver into various circuits in the house, and all failed. I even tried leaving the receiver out in the open with a fan on it and it didn't work.) They don't need to know that you actually tried those things, but if your conversation is going well with the tech then they'll at least know that you are an educated consumer. When THEY finally reach the end of their script, you should be hearing that they are going to send you a replacement receiver.

I hope my experience helps you out!

As I said before, I have receiver #3 being shipped out to me as we speak.

The frustrating part is going to be what to do if this one fails!


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I had the same problem. Called tech support and they sent a new unit right out. I have not had any problems with the new 622.
The 622 that had this problem was only 2 months old.


----------

